# Welche der beiden Ruten???



## Tino (30. August 2012)

Hallo

Ich brauch noch eine Rute speziell für 20gr. Köder.

Welche der beiden ist besser dafür geeignet???

Diese:*Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Sl Lure 10´L3,05m Wfg12-38g *



oder diese:

*Berkley Skeletor 2 Series One Spinnrute 3,00m / 8-32g*



Ich brauche einen schnellen ,straffen Blank, hochwertige Ringe und ne sehr gute Verarbeitung.


----------



## sprogoe (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Tino schrieb:


> Ich brauche einen schnellen ,straffen Blank,
> 
> 
> 
> in Tailand?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Moin Tino,

vielleicht hilft dir das irgendwie......

Ich kenne mehrere verschiedene Modelle der Skeletor und der Greys aber nicht genau diese.

Trotzdem kann ich dir sagen, dass die Greys aus dem besseren, höher modulierten und darum schnelleren Material besteht.

Dafür ist die Skelli robuster und optisch "moderner".

#h


----------



## Tino (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Tino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich brauche einen schnellen ,straffen Blank,
> ...


----------



## Tino (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin Tino,
> 
> vielleicht hilft dir das irgendwie......
> 
> ...



Hallo Tinca

Nach endlosen Recherchen nach ner Japanpeitsche, bin ich bei den beiden nun hängengeblieben.
Die Morethans haben mir alle zu kurze Griffstücke was ich nicht mag und auch nicht will.
Daiko,Major Craft, Megabass ... alles der gleiche Dreck.

Da sind die Griffstücke so kurz,dass man Arme haben muss wie ''Bernd das Brot''.

Dann werd ich mir mal die Grey's genauer anschauen.

Über die Skeletor ist zu lesen, dass sie auf die 20gr. Köder perfekt zugeschnitten sein soll.

Das sollte die Greys auch sein,da es mir ausschliesslich um Köder mit 20gr. geht.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Argumente zusammen.


----------



## Hov-Micha (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

moin,

die skeli hat laut dealer den gleichen blank wie die fenwick ironfeather II...und die hab ich!
denke wenn du´s schnell und straff brauchstliegste damit richtig!
aber MORETHANS...das ist doch mal preislich ganz weit weg oder irre ich mich|kopfkrat
die IR II wirft optimal zwischen 20 u max 30g, leicht geht gut!
über die ringe der skeli kann ich nix sagen, find den griff allerdings ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig.

TL
Micha


----------



## sprogoe (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Tino,

wer denkt bei einem schnellen, straffen Blank sofort an Frauen?#y



Gruß Siggi


----------



## dido_43 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Tino schrieb:


> Nach endlosen Recherchen nach ner Japanpeitsche.......
> 
> Daiko,Major Craft, Megabass ... alles der gleiche Dreck.
> 
> Da sind die Griffstücke so kurz,dass man Arme haben muss wie ''Bernd das Brot''.



Da hast du dich wohl etwas im Ton vergriffen, was die jap. Ruten betrifft.

Da ich, wie du ja weisst 3 Daiko Ruten besitze solltest du mit deinen Formulierungen was Dreck betrifft etwas vorsichtiger sein.

Wg. 3 - 5 cm mehr Grifflänge so einen Sch...ss zu posten, na ja #q

Ich komme mit diesen Ruten bestens klar. Ein etwas kürzerer Griff ist, wenn man mal tiefer im Wasser steht sogar vorteilhaft.

Habe Dir vor wenigen Tagen per PN genug Infos über jap. Ruten gepostet. Wozu die Mühe?

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hast du hier im AB wegen des hohen Preises meiner Daikos letztes Jahr noch mächtig Kritik geübt. 

Am 05.08. wolltest du dir eine Morethan kaufen.

Außerdem hast du dir doch Ende März gerade eine Rute mit dem gesuchten WG gekauft, oder nicht? Und warst restlos begeistert. 

Mal sehen, wieviel Antworten du hier und im LMF Forum zu deiner Rutensuche bekommst, nachdem was du so postest.

Und lass mich raten. In Kürze kommt eine Anfrage von dir, wo du eine Rute mit 40 g WG für deine 40 g Williams Jigs suchst, um mit diesen hinter der Welle auf MeFo zu angeln 

So richtig kann man deine Anfragen nicht für voll nehmen.

Bin dann weg #h

PS: Wenn du mal in der Nähe von Rostock bist, dann darfst du dir mal ne Daiko live anschauen, für 25,00 € anfassen und evtl. für 50,00 € 1 x damit werfen. Die Stella am Stock kostet extra.


----------



## Tino (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Da hab ich das wohl falsch formuliert,Dido.

Entschuldige!!!

Ich meine damit nicht die Ruten selbst,um Gottes Willen.

Nur für mich ist dieses kurze Griffstück nichts ,worüber ich mich nur wahnsinnig ärgere.
Ich hätte mir gerne eine aus den von dir empfohlenen Ruten ausgesucht,nur wird immer ein Wermutstropfen dann bleiben ,da sie mir nicht zu 100% gefällt.

Ich ärgere mich nur, keine zu bekommen die zu mir passt.

War nicht so gemeint,ist nur verkehrt rübergekommen.

Für die 40er hab ich ne Rute,meine Kinetic ist für kleine Köder.

Jetzt möchte ich noch was für 20 gr. Köder haben.

Damals habe ich auch die Ruten nicht kritisiert,Dido.

Ich fand nur komisch das ein Shop ne 699€ morethan für 399€ raushaut.
Da wird der Angler beschi..en !!!

Entweder ist diese Rute 699€ Wert,oder eben nicht.

Wenn sie es wert ist,werden Leute dieses Geld bezahlen,ob der High End Performance oder dem sehr geringen Rutengewicht wegen.

Vielleicht auch um was besonderes zu haben.

Also Dido,war wirklich nicht so gemeint!!!


----------



## Tino (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Tino,
> 
> wer denkt bei einem schnellen, straffen Blank sofort an Frauen?#y
> 
> ...




Ich denke, wir wissen beide was du meintest


----------



## dido_43 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Hallo Tino,

hier noch einmal die Grifflängen, wie sie an Seabassruten aus Japan allgemein üblich sind.

Ist einfach so, da sind sich die Hersteller einig.

Und die Aktion der Ruten in versch. WG-Klassen.

TMACS-93/06  -24g
TMACS-107/09  -35g
TMACS-100/10  -56g

http://streamxxxbreaker.web.fc2.com/r-repo112.html

In diesem Fall natürlich von Daiko |rolleyes

MFG


----------



## Donald84 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

@ Dido: kannst du für die daiko-ruten einen shop empfehlen?

Und welche stärke würdest du für köder 15-25g empfehlen? empfindest du den blank der daiko ruten eher als schnell oder wabbelig?


----------



## dido_43 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Donald84 schrieb:


> @ Dido: kannst du für die daiko-ruten einen shop empfehlen?
> 
> Und welche stärke würdest du für köder 15-25g empfehlen? empfindest du den blank der daiko ruten eher als schnell oder wabbelig?




Allroundmodell = Fehlanzeige..

Für 14 - 16g habe ich die 93/06, die mit 18g schon etwas überfordert ist. Meine Lieblingsrute bei 0 - etwas Wind |rolleyes

Für 20 - 30g die 96/08 bei eher mäßigem Wetter und bei richtig Wind die 107/09. Beide WG 35g.

20g sind ok, wobei sich die  Ruten bei 25 - 28g am besten aufladen.

Aktion = sehr straff, da mit den Ruten je nach Köder auch leicht gejerkt wird.

Aber unter Belastung = siehe Bilder!

Shop: http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default.php

http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/...esano-castasia-tmacs-93-06-free-shipping.html

Import lohnt nicht, da z. Zt. sehr schlechter Kurs JPY - EURO.

MFG #h


----------



## Tino (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Danke Dido

Der Griff der Bridget könnte mir gefallen,der sieht nicht sooo kurz aus.

Schön straff sind sie ja,genau nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Donald84 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Import lohnt nicht, da z. Zt. sehr schlechter Kurs JPY - EURO.
> 
> MFG #h


 
Hmmmmm schade, trotzdem danke für die Infos


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (1. September 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Hov-Micha schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> die skeli hat laut dealer den gleichen blank wie die fenwick ironfeather II...und die hab ich!
> denke wenn du´s schnell und straff brauchstliegste damit richtig!
> ...



Ich kann mich dem Micha nur anschliessen. IF II ist einfach ne Macht#6, wobei die original-Ringe mit Geflecht etwas surren, aber mich stört das nicht.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. September 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Nen schnellen, aber feinfühligen Blank hat auch die Urab Spirit von Berkley:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-702-MH-210m-10--32g-Hammerpreis_p8136_x2.htm
Die kann ich dir nur empfehlen, weil die im Drill auch sehr geschmeidig ist und es so extre viel Spaß macht, selbst wenn man mal nen kleineren Fisch fängt. Oder du holst dir die Sportex Black pearl. Aber was meinst du überhaupt mit schnellem blank? willst du was für die oberflächenangelei haben oder für Wobbler und swimbaits und so? die beiden von mir vorgschlagenen sind nämlich eher für wobbler gedacht.


----------



## Allround Angla (2. September 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Hallo, dass ist zwar nicht die Antwort , aber könnte mir jemand sagen welche der unten genannten Ruten am besten geignet ist?
Ich weiß dass diese frage schon x mal gestellt wurde aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ich will in die Zanderangelei einsteigen und brauche nun die perfekte Rute. Ich fische hauptsätzlich an kleinen Vereinsweihern und am Lech mit Gufis um die zwölf cm an Bleiköpfen von 10-20g.
Hier sind die Ruten:

Fox Rage Spinning Rod in 2.70m und 20-50g
Savage Gear Bushwhacker in 2.56m und 20-60g
Iron claw Damokles in 2.70m und 20-60g
Berkley Urban Spirit in 2.70m und 20-60g
Daiwa Exceller in 2.70m und 20-60g
DAM Calyber in 2.56 und 20-56g

Danke im Voraus für die Antworten

Allround Angla


----------



## Tino (2. September 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Nen schnellen, aber feinfühligen Blank hat auch die Urab Spirit von Berkley:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-702-MH-210m-10--32g-Hammerpreis_p8136_x2.htm
> Die kann ich dir nur empfehlen, weil die im Drill auch sehr geschmeidig ist und es so extre viel Spaß macht, selbst wenn man mal nen kleineren Fisch fängt. Oder du holst dir die Sportex Black pearl. Aber was meinst du überhaupt mit schnellem blank? willst du was für die oberflächenangelei haben oder für Wobbler und swimbaits und so? die beiden von mir vorgschlagenen sind nämlich eher für wobbler gedacht.



In erster Linie mit Blinkern mit 20gr. WG.

Mit schnell ,meine ich das Rückschnellvermögen des Blanks.

Je schneller er ist,desto weniger federt er nach.

Danke für deine Hilfe aber, ne 2,10m Peitsche ist mir dann doch zu kurz.


----------



## Tino (2. September 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*



Allround Angla schrieb:


> Hallo, dass ist zwar nicht die Antwort , aber könnte mir jemand sagen welche der unten genannten Ruten am besten geignet ist?
> Ich weiß dass diese frage schon x mal gestellt wurde aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Ich will in die Zanderangelei einsteigen und brauche nun die perfekte Rute. Ich fische hauptsätzlich an kleinen Vereinsweihern und am Lech mit Gufis um die zwölf cm an Bleiköpfen von 10-20g.
> Hier sind die Ruten:
> 
> ...




Wie du ja schreibst,haben deine Köder ein wenig mehr wie 20gr. aber deine vorgeschlagenen Ruten fangen ja da grad an zu ''arbeiten'' was das aufladen angeht.

Sind die dann nicht zu hart zum Zanderangeln???


----------



## Allround Angla (2. September 2012)

*AW: Welche der beiden Ruten???*

Ab und zu wollte ich es auch n bisschen auf Hecht ausprobieren und will nicht extra zwei ruten mitnehmen.
Alle Ruten unter 50g sind zu weich zum Gufiren, hab ich gehört, oder?
Die ganzen Spezialisten nehmen zum Zanderangeln ja auch immer Ruten mit wg um die 60g obwohl sie 10-20g Bleiköpfe nehmen. Täusch ich mich da?

Allround Angla


----------

